# Great Tit



## badabing (Apr 23, 2009)

One of its young has just fallen from its nesting spot which is on an iron girder ...what should i do ??? Leave it to nature??


----------



## badabing (Apr 23, 2009)

badabing said:


> One of its young has just fallen from its nesting spot which is on an iron girder ...what should i do ??? Leave it to nature??


Was dead this morning !!!!!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Hi Bird,

just seen this and sorry nobody replied...I wouldn't know what to do but am so sorry the little one died.

I have had a lot of blue tits on the bird feeder this week... would hate to see any of them suffer.

Shame no bird experts could help u. xx


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Please do not feel bad as I suspect even if you intervened the out come would have sadly been the same. A large percentage of baby birds die before their first year.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the baby bird. 

I tried to find out what to do with a blue tit nestling last year. They told me to put it back if possible but if not feed it cat food and take it to a vet who would contact the RSPCA and they would send it to a wildlife hospital. I did everything wrong - picked it up to feed it and keep it warm so it got used to me but at least it was only over night. It survived and I am hoping that it was sent to the wildlife hospital after all the bad press the RSPCA has had as I would have prefered to hand rear it myself. I was told that it was illegal to remove them from the nest (der!) but they never told my cat that!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

I am sorry no one was around to advise.
If it happens again it is always best to leave be where possible but if the baby bird has fallen in anarea where there will be dogs etc you can try to put it in a container of some sort near the spot it was found and leave it be to see if the parents will still feed it.Try picking it up without touching it such as in gloves or some hay etc.
Sometimes this will cause the paprents to abandon it anyway but if the danger of where if falls is high it is always worth a try.
We had some house martins nest in our stable roof and we found a baby bird on the floor last year.With dogs ,cats and kids in and out it had no chance on the floor so we hung a terecotta pot from the rafters and lifted the baby bird in there just under where it fell.The parents continued feeding it and we saw it leave the nest when it was old enough.So it can work sometimes..


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

toddy said:


> I am sorry no one was around to advise.
> If it happens again it is always best to leave be where possible but if the baby bird has fallen in anarea where there will be dogs etc you can try to put it in a container of some sort near the spot it was found and leave it be to see if the parents will still feed it.Try picking it up without touching it such as in gloves or some hay etc.
> Sometimes this will cause the paprents to abandon it anyway but if the danger of where if falls is high it is always worth a try.
> We had some house martins nest in our stable roof and we found a baby bird on the floor last year.With dogs ,cats and kids in and out it had no chance on the floor so we hung a terecotta pot from the rafters and lifted the baby bird in there just under where it fell.The parents continued feeding it and we saw it leave the nest when it was old enough.So it can work sometimes..


That was nice...I like it when it works out.


----------

